# made a new sig... what do you think ?



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

I
I
V


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Dude that's a sweet ass sig! Nice work.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yorT said:


> Dude that's a sweet ass sig! Nice work.


thx dude


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice work! I really wish Wand would go back to his Pride shorts. He looked like such a badass in Pride.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

We both have Rampage getting kneed in the face!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it alot the only thing I dislike is the lighting going through wandy's face in the center pic.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it mang.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I like it alot the only thing I dislike is the lighting going through wandy's face in the center pic.


its not light, its one of the ropes in the ring from the left pic


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm talking about the one thick line going diagonally through his face. If thats a rope from a different pic you should erase that part and the sig will be perfect.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I'm talking about the one thick line going diagonally through his face. If thats a rope from a different pic you should erase that part and the sig will be perfect.


like this ?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That diagonal line across is face is nice, what you should though, is erase the lines from the other pic that are going through his chest.

And also, you should move the third pic to the other side because you can't see it at all behind the Chute Boxe logo.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> That diagonal line across is face is nice, what you should though, is erase the lines from the other pic that are going through his chest.


will try that



plazzman said:


> And also, you should move the third pic to the other side because you can't see it at all behind the Chute Boxe logo.


i like it that way


----------

